# HELP - Ipad Jailbreaké impossible à restaurer



## jean__baptiste (1 Juin 2012)

Hello,

J'ai un iPad 2, 3G, 5.1.1 Jailbreaké avec Absinthe 2.0.1.
Suite à quelques lenteurs etc, je me suis dit que j'allais le restaurer... chose que j'ai entammé dans le menu "général" > effacer réglages et contenu.

Tiens... il a rebooté, mais est resté coincé sur la roue blanche qui tourne, et qui tourne encore. Je l'ai arrêté, mais il reste coincé en DFU si je comprends bien et iTunes sur mon MAC et sur mon PC ne parvient pas à réinstaller iOS 5.1.1 ni 5.0 (j'ai essayé au cas ou).

Qqn, a une idée de comment (re)craquer cette saloperie pour pouvoir réinstaller iOS svp?

Merci ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

jean__baptiste a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un iPad 2, 3G, 5.1.1 Jailbreaké avec Absinthe 2.0.1.
> Suite à quelques lenteurs etc, je me suis dit que j'allais le restaurer... chose que j'ai entammé dans le menu "général" > effacer réglages et contenu.
> ...




Le plaisir du jailbreak: deux solution:


Poubelle
Apple store


----------



## fanougym (1 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le plaisir du jailbreak: deux solution:
> 
> 
> Poubelle
> Apple store



N'importe quoi. 

Pour ton soucis, la restauration ne se fait pas par le menu réglages, mais bien par itunes.

1 : Met ton ipad en mode DFU
2 : Restauration depuis Itunes et réinstallation de la dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## jean__baptiste (1 Juin 2012)

Erreur 31: ça marche pas.


----------



## supreme51 (3 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le plaisir du jailbreak: deux solution:
> 
> 
> Poubelle
> Apple store



pour dire de telle connerie, c'est que tu n'y connais rien au jailbreak


----------



## fanougym (3 Juin 2012)

jean__baptiste a dit:


> Erreur 31: ça marche pas.



Soucis de signature SSH.

Finder / Aller / Aller au dossier... et taper "/etc/"

Trouve le fichier hosts, ouvre-le avec textedit.

Rajoute un "#" devant chaque ligne ou tu auras "gs.apple.com"

et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## jean__baptiste (3 Juin 2012)

Ça a refonctionné... Mais sans manipulations dans /etc

En fait, j ai tenté plusieurs fois de réformateur via iTunes et ça allait pas. J ai lancé tinyumbrella et sans succès mais après cette manipulation, j ai pu restaurer


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juin 2012)

supreme51 a dit:


> pour dire de telle connerie, c'est que tu n'y connais rien au jailbreak



disons plutôt que je milite contre, très fortement...

L'avantage d'apple, c'est le système fermé. Grace à cette fermeture, c'est stable et sans bug (tant que possible). LE jailbreak ne fait que contourner la philosophie Apple, permettre le piratage des applications, permettre l'installations d'application non stable et buggées...

Je ne comprend vraiment pas ce qui pousse certaines personnes à faire ça, à part pour voler les développeur qui ont mis leur tripes dans leurs appris, et qui méritent les 0,79 euros demandés...

C'est totalement en dehors de la philosophie apple... Si on veut passer son temps à bidouiller un produit instable, il y a les androphones pour ça...

Je ne plaindrai jamais un utilisateurs qui plante son iphone / Ipad à cause du Jailbreak, et je n'aiderai jamais personne à le récupérer... même si travailler en SSH est assez simple, et qu'il est effectivement très difficile de foutre en l'air définitivement un appareil par simple jailbreak...


----------



## jean__baptiste (3 Juin 2012)

D'une part, jai jailbreaké de par un manquement à iOS sur iPad 2: viens pas me dire que le tethering est pas prévu sur mon iPad mais bien sur un autre device, juste pour mon bien!?

Sinon, on n est plus du tout dans la discussion d origine


----------



## fanougym (3 Juin 2012)

jean__baptiste a dit:


> Ça a refonctionné... Mais sans manipulations dans /etc



Super, et bien, ... de rien alors !


----------



## jean__baptiste (3 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Super, et bien, ... de rien alors !


Désolé (de pas avoir dit merci), je suis dépanné mais le souci (en soi) n'est pas résolu. J'ai toujours pas compris le pourquoi du comment. Ceci dit, si on jailbreak pas, on ne peut pas voir le souci. CQFD

Thanks all ;-)


----------



## fanougym (3 Juin 2012)

Pas de soucis 

Cela dit, "le soucis" vient plutôt à mon avis de ta mauvaise manipulation du début : effacer réglages et contenu depuis l'iphone...

Les lenteur après jailbreak proviennent surtout de l'accumulation de tweaks et personnalisation bling bling de l'iphone.

Quand on installe que l'essentiel, utile, le téléphone ne perd aucune réactivité.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juin 2012)

jean__baptiste a dit:


> D'une part, jai jailbreaké de par un manquement à iOS sur iPad 2: viens pas me dire que le tethering est pas prévu sur mon iPad mais bien sur un autre device, juste pour mon bien!?
> 
> Sinon, on n est plus du tout dans la discussion d origine





Si Apple a décidé de ne pas le mettre, c'est en accord avec les
Fournisseurs d'accès... En faisant sauges et ce verrou technique, tu voles les fournisseurs d'accès, c'est aussi simple que ça... Et qu'on ne me dise pas que ce n'est pas un vole, que Ça devrait être autorisé etc... Ça ne l'est pas, explicitement, donc au regard de la loi, c'est un vol... Je ne suis ps certains que tu aimerais qu'on te vole ton iPhone.... Respecte les fournisseurs... Tu n'es pas content de ton contrat: part chez un qui accepte le thetering... Mais ne vole Pq celui qui ne l'accepte pas...


----------



## cowpilot (4 Juin 2012)

Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec moumou... L'intérêt de l'ipad est dans l'aspect fermé. Si on est contre, bah autant prendre autre chose, et tu risqueras moins d'avoir des pb techniques.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

D'ailleurs c'est aussi pour ça que mon téléphone sous android (et pour google Nav aussi )


----------



## gougz (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour j'ai le même probrleme sauf que j'ai le bouton power qui ne marche plus. Donc je ne sais pas comment le mettre en dfu.

Que dois-je faire ?
Joris


----------

